# Molokai knives - Buckeye burl



## Molokai (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi guys,
I finished it yesterday,
19c27 steel, satin finish,
buckeye burl stabilized, tru oil finish.

Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a beauty ! This is the first knife I have seen finished with a buckeye handle and it looks great,well done !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2014)

Another winner Tom. Beautiful graceful lines and the top view really shows the elegant shape of the handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2014)

VERY VERY Nice!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 20, 2014)

That is a winner Tom. Buckeye is cool.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## David813 (Apr 20, 2014)

That looks awesome did u make the blade as well. I've been wanting to try my hand at knife making for awhile

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 20, 2014)

David813 said:


> That looks awesome did u make the blade as well. I've been wanting to try my hand at knife making for awhile


Yes, i did made the blade. Everything is done by me, except heat treatment which is done by my friend. I dont have a furnace yet.


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Apr 20, 2014)

Man that's a beauty. I may have to get you to make me one before long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bench1holio (Apr 20, 2014)

Tom another winner!! is that the sandvik stainless steel?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a champ Tom! Fine craftsmanship and lines, looks like it means business!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 20, 2014)

That is really attractive, buckeye is one of my favorites And I would say you have the hand sanded finish mastered.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2014)

Tom who is the lucky recipient of that beauty?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 20, 2014)

bench1holio said:


> Tom another winner!! is that the sandvik stainless steel?


Yes Ben, sandvik stainless


----------



## Molokai (Apr 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tom who is the lucky recipient of that beauty?


Nobody so far. I just finished it....


----------



## SENC (Apr 20, 2014)

Outstanding, Tom!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fret440 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a good looking knife!

Jacob

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 20, 2014)

Tom very nice knife again. I need to get me some of that buckeye burl one of these days. 

Do you make your own mosaic pins too? I have been thinking about that myself. Would be interested to know how you do it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 21, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tom very nice knife again. I need to get me some of that buckeye burl one of these days.
> 
> Do you make your own mosaic pins too? I have been thinking about that myself. Would be interested to know how you do it.


Yes. I make mosaic pins. Just need to find the right material. 
I will find you a tutorial and pm you.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 21, 2014)

I like everything but those mosaic pins add lots of class. Really nice touch. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 21, 2014)

Beautiful knife Tom! I know how much work goes into hat but making your own pins adds a whole new dimension. Great work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 21, 2014)

Very nice, Tom! Another winner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 21, 2014)

That's a great looking knife @Molokai ! Just out of curiosity, what would something like that sell for? You can PM me if you like. I've been thinking about saving up a bit and having you make me one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 21, 2014)

Very sexy knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd also like to get some prices on your knives. Pm me details please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Apr 22, 2014)

Suwweeet knife Tom. I gotta get some buckeye on a knife soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mrbelvetron (Apr 24, 2014)

That's an incredible knife! I too really dig the buckeye burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kauri_Man (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome Blade Bro, well done ! How do you etch the design on the blade, with engraver ? I saw somewhere glass and stainless crafts sandblasted using a stencil cut from plastic film and stuck to the item then sand blasted making an effect like this http://www.instructables.com/id/Sandblasted-Steel-Beer-Pint/


----------

